# Finally done seasoning my first ever humidor!



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good luck with it and enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks, I will :smoke2:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice Humi, I have the same one and love it.


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Nice Humi, I have the same one and love it.


It's a real beauty, I couldn't resist. :smile:


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

That is really nice. I love the drawers. I can't quite read the badge on it, what model is that?


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

It is a Adorini Chianti Medium Deluxe.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job on setting it up!
Good looking humi.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice setup! Enjoy the fruits of your labor. :smoke2:


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Nice. Now fill it up and start looking for a bigger one :smoke2:


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

It's a great feeling to see that puppy sit stabilized at the rh of your choice!.....


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Really nice looking humidor! Now your patience will payoff


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

I like that setup. Congrats!


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Its all downhill from here.Cool humidor, kind of looks like a safe.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice. I do think that could be my next humidor when I decide to upgrade. What are inside dimensions of drawers? Thanks


----------



## Marlow (Aug 20, 2013)

liquidicem said:


> Nice. Now fill it up and start looking for a bigger one :smoke2:


That is how it goes huh? :smile:



felker14 said:


> Very nice. I do think that could be my next humidor when I decide to upgrade. What are inside dimensions of drawers? Thanks


Dimensions (interior per drawer): L: 17.1cm B: 20cm H: 6.2cm

Now I'll let you do the conversion into inches :razz:


----------

